# possessive suffixes and case



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Markulla on talo, jossa hän asuu isä*nsä* ja äiti*nsä* kanssa.

Markulla on talo, jossa hän asuu isän ja äidin kanssa.

Are these two sentences equivalent? Do the possessive suffixes always override the case endings?

Thanks!


----------



## Hakro

They are equivalent. The second sentence is more colloquial but it's not ungrammatical.

The possessive suffixes never override the case endings but sometimes -- as in your example -- they "melt" together.

For example:
Veljelläni Markulla on talo, jossa hän asuu isän ja äidin kanssa.
Veljelläni Markulla on talo, jossa hän asuu isämme ja äitimme kanssa.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> The possessive suffixes never override the case endings but sometimes -- as in your example -- they "melt" together.


When genitive *-n* meets possessive _*-n*sa_ I would understand their *merging  *into _-nsa_. But in a phrase like _Asutko yhä isäsi ja äitisi kanssa?_ the gen. ending just disappears...
Nevertheless, I get the concept . Thank you!


----------



## sakvaka

Ehm... is this the same question that has been asked at least three times during the last few months?

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2123386


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> The possessive suffix makes distinction between nominative singular & plural and genitive singular disappear.
> 
> N _ystävä - ystävät_
> G _ystävän - ystävien_
> P _ystävää - ystäviä_
> 
> With -ni:
> 
> N _(minun) ystäväni - (minun) ystäväni_
> G (minun) _ystäväni - (minun) ystävieni_
> P _(minun) ystävääni - (minun) ystäviäni_
> 
> So, three forms all-in-one.



Yep, it is... Actually, I found this this thread via search before opening mine, but overlooked your post there...


----------

